# Mike Mohoney -audio program for IBS



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI have been looking at trying Hypnotherapy and have read about Mike Mohoney -audio program for IBS. I have Anxiety as well.My question is.. Does it really work?Fiona


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

It didn't help me at all


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Fiona it really works for somewhwre between 70 & 80% of the people who try it. There are threads thumbtacked to the top of this forum with more info. about it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Fiona - The program can be very helpful for the vast majority of folks who use it, but it is not a replacement for in-person therapy if you have other health concerns, nor can it be done while doing CBT at the same time. CBT works with thinking patterns, whereas hypnotherapy works on a subconscious level to take you away from IBS thoughts - so the two methods are at odds with each other. You have mentioned in other posts you are dealing with anxiety and doing CBT, so I wanted to get your situation before making a comment.The program has had a good majority of postive feedback over the past 10 years or so.In reading some of your posts, Fiona, you may want to stick with the CBT so that it addresses both your IBS and your anxiety concerns on a personal level. Once you have complete those sessions, if you feel you still want to try another route, then consider the hypnotherapy program later on.Ernie - The program is not always helpful for folks who also have Crohn's, though it can ease symptoms for some folks with both conditons. It didnt help me initially, because my IBS was so severe, I had to repeat the program 3 times before I saw results. Other folks feel better sooner - everyone is different.Take care - more info in the links below as well as on this forum.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi and thanks for your replies.cookies4marilyn - yes I am having CBT, to help deal with IBS and anxiety. have finished my sessions with CBT, and it has helped, but when I get bloated or feel my stomach cramping, I start to get anxious. - do you thing having hypnotherapy would help me?Fiona


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Fiona - As I mentioned before, there is no way to know for sure - If you have had some success with the CBT techniques, this shows that you can get better and have that ability within you. Just because you finished your CBT sessions doesnt mean you then stop doing the exercises you learned - if you wish to carry on those techniques for further improvement, you can still do that.The CBT works on the thinking level, as I said, whereas the hypnotherapy works on a more automatic level - I would think that the hypnotherapy could be helpful to you in that it would aim to break the link between symptoms and the feelings of anxiety on a subconscious level. But you will have to decide if you feel you would rather do this than continue with the CBT because as explained, these two methods are at odds with each other.So if you want to see if you can get further improvement doing your CBT exercises, continue with that. If you feel you want to try the hypnotherapy as a different approach, it is likely you will see help there too, but you will then have to put the CBT aside. Many folks have broken that connection using hypnotherapy and have had their IBS-anxiety greatly improved.The decision is up to you - only you know what is best - hope this helps.


----------

